# puppies



## jkellahan (Jan 17, 2013)

What are some good places in the southeast to get Brittanys?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

IN the southeast...? U.S.? Canada? North Dakota? Hemisphere???


----------



## jkellahan (Jan 17, 2013)

US


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

contact maurice Lindley

http://lindleykennel.com/

he will help you and is one of the best


----------

